# [SOLVED] Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I've just bought an Irig microphone, but as I've been reading the instructions, the only thing it explains is about using it on Apple products, of which I only have an Ipod Touch. I am in the process of recording songs and I have all the instrument parts ready on Audacity, and I only need to add the vocals. I have no idea how to go about using this mic on a microsoft based computer, I will be ordering a microphone preamp in a few days, so I need to know is it necessary, and if I need any additional equipment and if so, could you tell me. Much appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Hi, welcome to TSF

I haven't used Audacity for a couple of years, but I don't think it's changed too much since then. Plug the microphone into the Mic port at the back of the computer, then set the recording source in Audacity to Mic. Do a quick test run by pressing the Record button and monitoring the sound levels before recording the track.

If the connector is for Apple products only and not compatible with standard mic sockets (PC or preamp), you'll need an adapter or a new mic.


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Thanks, I've got the mic in the computer. How do you you change the recording settings to mic? I've tried to click on the dropdown where the internet says thats where you change the settings to mic, but nothing drops down and its a paler colour, as if to suggest I cant do it. What do I do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

The paler colour is where the option is 'greyed out' or disabled. Go to Start > Control Panel > Sound and make sure the mic is selected as the default device for sound recording. If the mic is not listed as an option, did it come with a driver CD or any software, and have you installed it?

Also, go to the Audio I/O section in Audacity's Preferences and make sure the mic is selected as the recording device.


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Where's Audacity's Preferences?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

I haven't got it installed at the moment and haven't used it for a while, but it should be under Edit>Preferences at the top left of the window. 

See here for more details - Setting Audacity Preferences


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Right I've done that, I put it to Recording 
Device: Microphone/Line In (IDT High
Channels: 1 (Mono)

Not sure how to select default device in the Control Panel though?

Thank you for all your help x


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Now you've selected Device:Mic in Preferences, is the dropdown that you mentioned in post#3 still greyed out?



AthenaMusic said:


> Not sure how to select default device in the Control Panel though?


If you're using Windows 7, go to Start > Control Panel > Sound, click the Recording tab at the top, click the Microphone icon with the green tick, and click the Properties button. This will open another window with 4 tabs at the top.

General tab. It should say '_Device Usage: Use this device (enable)_' at the bottom.

Listen tab. Set the volume and boost levels using the sliders.

Advanced tab. I'm not sure how these settings relate to Audacity, but you might need to experiment with the 2 Exclusive Mode options.


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

I'm using Vista


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

It should be similar. I've never used Vista though.


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

I'll have a go at it then, thanks x


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Okay, it records but its really really quiet?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Click the Listen tab in Control Panel > Sound (see post#8) and increase the volume and boost sliders.

You can also increase the recording volume in Audacity using the slider at the top of the window.

Keep an eye on the R and L volume meters while using the mic. It should be peaking just as it enters the red area. If it goes too high (around -6 to 0), the recorded sound will be distorted.

See here for more suggestions - Audacity recording is too quiet

Reference guide for Audacity - Audacity Reference


----------



## AthenaMusic (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

Okay great thank you I've got it working now thank you so much x


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help With Recording using Audacity and Irig Mic?*

You're welcome. :smile: I'll mark this thread as solved, but you can post back if you need any more help with it.


----------



## jnicoara11 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello. I have the iRig microphone and also had this problem. I tried following the steps above but it did not work. How may I use the iRig microphone on a windows 7 computer?


----------

